# Ford's new Police Interceptor



## nerdly_dood (Mar 23, 2007)

From CNNMoney.com
http://money.cnn.com/galleries/2010/autos/1003/gallery.ford_police_interceptor/4.html










Ford Motor Co. is getting ready to retire the full-sized Crown Victoria sedan and, with it, the Crown Victoria Police Interceptor that is the most widely used police car in America.

Ford isn't about to give up on that market and all the sales -- and the prestige -- that it brings. So it has unveiled an all-new Police Interceptor to replace the venerable Crown Vic in 2011. The new Police Interceptor, a variation of the full-sized Taurus sedan, will be a front- or all-wheel drive car powered by a choice of two V6 engines.

Ford promises its police customers won't want for power or performance, though, but they will save money on gas compared to the big rear-wheel-drive Crown Vic.Competition's already heating up. General Motors is getting ready roll out the Chevrolet Caprice PPV, a police-only model imported from Australia, and a start-up company, Carbon Motors, is preparing its own diesel-powered police-specific model.










Despite having a 3.5-liter V6 compared to the 6.0-liter V8 that will be in GM's upcoming police car, the Ford Police Interceptor is available with slightly more horsepower.

Police departments that opt for Ford's twin-turbocharged EcoBoost engine will get 365 horsepower compared to 355 in the Chevy Caprice PPV. And Ford promises 25% better fuel economy compared to today's Crown Victoria Police Interceptor.

The new Ford will also have a heavy-duty six-speed transmission and, when equipped with the EcoBoost engine, full-time all-wheel-drive as well as bigger heavy-duty brakes.










The Crown Victoria came under criticism years ago after crashes in which some police cars burst into flames following rear-end collisions. That's a particular danger for police cars which are commonly stopped right alongside high-speed highways.

Ford responded by beefing up the Crown Vic's rear crash protection and adding a fire suppression system. Today, Ford boasts that the Crown Vic is the only police car to pass 75 mile per hour rear-end crash testing.

The new Police Interceptor is, likewise, engineered to protect against high-speed rear hits. It's designed to protect against more than just crashes, though. The front seatbacks have anti-stab inserts to protect against attacks from back-seat occupants

The new Police Interceptor will have a version of Ford's Sync computer interface. It will be similar to the voice-controlled system you can get on most Ford cars except that, in this car, officers will be able to use voice commands to do things like turn on the lights and sirens.

The car will also have a back-up camera and Ford's "Cross Traffic Alert" system which relies on radar to warn of cars approaching from either side when backing out of a parking space.

Ford will also produce an SUV version of the Police Interceptor, possibly based on the next-generation Ford Explorer, a concept version of which is shown here. The new Explorer will share the Taurus's basic engineering and both police vehicles will produced in Chicago in 2011.


----------



## goschio (Dec 2, 2002)

nice 8/10


----------



## tommy949 (Feb 8, 2010)

Holy god,looks sexy


----------



## nerdly_dood (Mar 23, 2007)

tommy949 said:


> Holy god,looks sexy


+1


----------



## nerdly_dood (Mar 23, 2007)

http://jalopnik.com/5491850/2012-ford-police-interceptor-the-crown-vics-robocop-replacement



> Ford's Crown Victoria-based police interceptor will finally end production late next year. This is its replacement — the 2012 Ford Police Interceptor. Other than the movie Robocop, it's the first time Ford's Taurus has served as a purpose-built patrol car.
> 
> Ford first introduced its police package in 1950 and today the Ford Crown Victoria Police Interceptor is the industry leader. The automaker's dominated the streets to the point that over the last five years, Ford's controlled more than 70% of the patrol cars sold. Obviously police fleets are an important segment. Unfortunately, the Crown Vic's Panther-platform's getting a little long in the tooth — it hasn't seen a redesign in over 15 years. The replacement? An all-new Police Interceptor built off the Ford Taurus platform that will be produced at Ford's Chicago, Ill. assembly plant.
> 
> ...


----------



## Hyperspace (Mar 13, 2010)

I like it, although it's a big change from the Crown Victoria. I suppose smaller police cars are invetible though, ones that are both faster and get better gas milage. The bumper lights are a nice touch too. The car is pretty futuristic, can't wait to see them on the road.


----------



## nerdly_dood (Mar 23, 2007)

IMO, cop cars these days use way too many lights... If you're gonna have roof lights, use a standard rotator or strobe bar (FedSig Vision, Jetstream, Jetstrobe; Code 3 MX7000/LP6000, Whelen Edge/Centurion). If it's a slicktop, have 2 grille strobes and 2 dashboard strobes or a 95FPM rotator with mirrors (like the Code 3 Dashlaser M) and 4 strobes or 2 rotators with mirrors on the rear deck. LEDs are MUCH TOO BRIGHT.


----------



## DzD1358 (Apr 24, 2007)

Wow, looks really good.


----------



## shutkaro (Mar 8, 2010)

this the Mondeo we have in Europe !!!!!!!


----------



## He Named Thor (Feb 15, 2008)

nerdly_dood said:


> IMO, cop cars these days use way too many lights... If you're gonna have roof lights, use a standard rotator or strobe bar (FedSig Vision, Jetstream, Jetstrobe; Code 3 MX7000/LP6000, Whelen Edge/Centurion). If it's a slicktop, have 2 grille strobes and 2 dashboard strobes or a 95FPM rotator with mirrors (like the Code 3 Dashlaser M) and 4 strobes or 2 rotators with mirrors on the rear deck. LEDs are MUCH TOO BRIGHT.


Lol, I love seeing some of these police cars light up like christmas trees. Damn near every open surface has a light stuck on it. 

I wonder if we could fix that by using a brighter paint scheme instead. 












shutkaro said:


> this the Mondeo we have in Europe !!!!!!!


Come again? 
Mondeo:









Taurus:


----------



## strandeed (May 31, 2009)

Europe's Mondeo is not the same as the Taurus

Mondeo

Length = 190.7 in (4844 mm) 
Width = 74.3 in (1886 mm)
Weight = 3552 lb (1611 kg)
Engines = 

petrol engines:
1.6L 108.4 hp I4,
1.6L 123.3 hp I4,
2.0L 143 hp I4,
2.0L 143 hp I4 FFV (Flexifuel vehicle),
2.3L 158.8 hp I4,
2.5L 217 hp I5,
diesel engines:
1.8L TDCi 98.6 hp I4,
1.8L TDCi 123.3 hp I4,
2.0L TDCi 128.2 hp I4,
2.0L TDCi 138 hp I4,
2.2L TDCi 172.6 hp I4

Taurus 

Length = 202.9 in (5154 mm)
Width = 76.9 in (1953 mm)
Weight = 4,224 lbs (1916 kg)
Engines = 

petrol engines
3.5 L Cyclone V6 263 hp (196 kW), 249 lb·ft (338 N·m)
3.5 L EcoBoost V6 365 hp (272 kW), 350 lb·ft (475 N·m)


----------



## nerdly_dood (Mar 23, 2007)

He Named Thor said:


> I wonder if we could fix that by using a brighter paint scheme instead.


That would kinda be ... un-american... :/ ...Still certainly effective and I like the way that specific car looks, although I don't much like the typical British checkered scheme. (Other European cop car designs are pretty nice, usually, like the French Gendarmerie, and the Spanish Policía Nacional)

The Arizona highway patrol is a pioneer in making cars highly visible at all hours of the day while still keeping a typical American design - reflective stripes along the roof, door pillars and pretty much everywhere else, that match the color of the car.

Also, black reflective striping is available that glows whichever color you choose when light shines on it, which could be used with the classic black-and-white American light scheme.

As for warning lights go, i figure that you shouldn't use LEDs, and don't add any lights in addition to the roof lightbar. (And preferably limit red lights facing back since red means "STOP", and add amber, only in back, to mean "slow down - caution")


----------



## DanielFigFoz (Mar 10, 2007)

May not be the same, but the Mondeo is very similar.

But I wish that we had Crown Vic's in the EU, they are really nice and i've only ever seen one once at a theme park.


----------



## nerdly_dood (Mar 23, 2007)

:redx:

This is what you meant to post... Don'tcha hate it when hotlinking is disabled?

...wait never mind, it's showing...

...and if it's not, click here. Hotlinking from fortunecity is problematic at best.
http://i1006.photobucket.com/albums/af184/doodofnerdlyness/mosc104.jpg


----------



## He Named Thor (Feb 15, 2008)

nerdly_dood said:


> That would kinda be ... un-american... :/ ...Still certainly effective and I like the way that specific car looks, although I don't much like the typical British checkered scheme. (Other European cop car designs are pretty nice, usually, like the French Gendarmerie, and the Spanish Policía Nacional)
> 
> The Arizona highway patrol is a pioneer in making cars highly visible at all hours of the day while still keeping a typical American design - reflective stripes along the roof, door pillars and pretty much everywhere else, that match the color of the car.
> 
> ...


Like this: 










Pretty much the only part of improving visibility that the Wisconsin State Patrol is on top of. Not all of their squad cars even have the orange/black stripes on the bumper (which iirc, are not reflective).


----------



## I-275westcoastfl (Feb 15, 2005)

I think its great they use LED's it makes them highly visible.


----------



## nerdly_dood (Mar 23, 2007)

He Named Thor said:


> Like this:
> [a cop car]
> 
> 
> Pretty much the only part of improving visibility that the Wisconsin State Patrol is on top of. Not all of their squad cars even have the orange/black stripes on the bumper (which iirc, are not reflective).


Something like that, but IMO, the directional bars don't flash quickly enough to really count. Also the Wisconsin state patrol uses half-and-half red and blue lights both facing forward and facing back, with the exception of the directional bar. My thinking is that red means "stop" so it should mainly face forward, with minimal red lights facing back. Sometimes, a lightbar design would look better with a few red lights facing back, and that's all well and good as long as the red lights facing back don't outnumber amber lights that aren't in a directional bar. And amber lights should NEVER face forward unless they're there to mean that it's a less-important vehicle such as a mall security car (which should have blue/amber - blue since it's a peacekeeper car, but no red since it's not a police car) or a volunteer firefighter's car (which should have red/amber since other cars should stop to let it pass, but it isn't precisely an emergency vehicle)

As for LEDs, I really hate them if they're used in a full-size lightbar. They're WAY TOO BRIGHT to be safe for other drivers. Strobes and halogen lights are plenty bright enough to be seen at all hours of the day.

(Yes, I'm very opinionated about cop car lights. And yes, I know that means I'm weird.)


----------



## Wezza (Jan 22, 2004)

The front end looks very Camry-esque.


----------



## nerdly_dood (Mar 23, 2007)

Wezza said:


> The front end looks very Camry-esque.


Yes but it's not all swollen and bulbous like it is on the Toyota...


----------



## tommy949 (Feb 8, 2010)

Did anybody test drive it yet?


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

Its cool that Ford create vehicles specifically for police use. But those will use these vehicles are North American countries and most likely, Australia.


----------



## kicksilver (Oct 27, 2009)

Damn, what a nice car! Over here they use 6 to 10 years old Volkswagens. Guess how powerful their engines are? 1 liter, which generates mind-boggling 60 horsepower...


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

kicksilver said:


> Damn, what a nice car! Over here they use 6 to 10 years old Volkswagens. Guess how powerful their engines are? 1 liter, which generates mind-boggling 60 horsepower...


That ain't bad. Here the cops use vans instead of cars.


----------



## nerdly_dood (Mar 23, 2007)

We get the standard Ford CVPI (Crown Victoria/Police Interceptor) - 235HP V8









Also seen sometimes is a Dodge Charger (not the entire fleet though, just a few), and in some cities (not one around my area though) a Chevy Impala is used as a fleet vehicle like the Crown Vic.


----------

